# Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Hallo Community,
ich suche eine Cpu-Kühler der meinen 3570k i5 schön kalt hält.
Overclocken würde ich in erwägung ziehen, vielleicht auf 4.4 Ghz oder so.
Meine Preisgrenze liegt bei 75€ sollte also hoffentlich eigentlich ein guter im petto sein^^
Das Aussehen ist mir relativ egal sollte nur kein Macho sein oder so .
Habe im Moment den Genesis von Prolimatech, den Dark Rock Pro 2 von Be Quiet oder den PH-TC14PE von Phanteks im Blickfeld 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen von denen empfehlen oder andere mir nennen. 

mfg

St0rmy


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Es wäre schön, wenn du noch sagen würdest, welches Gehäuse du verwendest.


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

ich werde das Xilence Black Hornet  verwenden
Link:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xilence » Xilence Black-Hornet Midi-Tower - schwarz
*
*


----------



## Fischer995 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Du kannst zu deinen 3 stück noch den Thermalright Sb-e dazuzählen. Der spielt ganz oben mit bei den cpu-kühlern.
Vor-Nachteile:                     PH-TC14PE von Phanteks : extrem starker kühler aber leider hat Phanteks bei den lüftern gespart. Diese haben nichtmal pwm.
                                         Dark Rock Pro 2              : Auch sehr starker kühler. Allerdings ist dieser extrem breit und du darfst genauso wie beim phanteks keinen hohen ram haben.
                                         Prolimatech genesis        : Dieser kühler skaliert gut im niedrigen drehzahlbereich also eher was für silent freaks. Allerdings ist er von diesen 4 Kühlern auch der schwächste in der leistung.
Und von mir vorgeschlagen: Thermalright Silver arrow SB-e (evtl sogar den sb-e extreme) : einer der allerstärksten cpu luftkühler. Allerdings hier der nachteil: er ist nicht so richtig für silentfreaks ausgelegt. Habe diesen kühler selber. Im leerlauf ist er unhörbar ganz klar bei ca 700rpm. Allerdings wenn du richtig anspruchsvolle games zockst dann dreht er schon relativ auf (aber ansichtssache was du oder jemand anders als :unhörbar,leise,laut,störend bezeichnest). Der Silver Arrow sb-e EXTREME ist eine steigerung des normalen mit lüfter die bis auf 2500rpm hochkommen statt den 1400rpm des normalen. Diese sind jedoch extrem laut und nichts für schwache nerven ;D;D
mfg


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

also richtig edel wäre ein prolimatech genesis mit 140mm lüftern   zB von bequiet ... 

ansonsten guck dir alpenföhn, scythe, bequiet und noctua an, da hast du schon die meisten guten marken 

evtl auch eine kleine corsair wakü?


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Und von mir vorgeschlagen: Thermalright Silver arrow SB-e (evtl sogar den sb-e extreme) : einer der allerstärksten cpu luftkühler. Allerdings hier der nachteil: er ist nicht so richtig für silentfreaks ausgelegt. Habe diesen kühler selber. Im leerlauf ist er unhörbar ganz klar bei ca 700rpm. Allerdings wenn du richtig anspruchsvolle games zockst dann dreht er schon relativ auf (aber ansichtssache was du oder jemand anders als :unhörbar,leise,laut,störend bezeichnest). Der Silver Arrow sb-e EXTREME ist eine steigerung des normalen mit lüfter die bis auf 2500rpm hochkommen statt den 1400rpm des normalen. Diese sind jedoch extrem laut und nichts für schwache nerven ;D;D
> mfg


 Also Unbedingt leise muss er nicht sein habe sowieso immer ein Headset auf der Birne. Aber der Kühler ist ja ein Monster  Riesengroß auf den Bildern.


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> evtl auch eine kleine corsair wakü?


 ALso wakü wollte ich eigentlich nicht nur wenn die wirklich einen großen Unterschied machen würde, aber ich bleibe für den ersten selbst gebauten Pc erstmal bei reiner Luftkühlung


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

guck mal die corsair hydro series:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/440/CPU+Kühler+Lüfter.search?rp=2

die sind kleine fertigsysteme


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich ergänze mal den EKL Alpenföhn K2, schaut richtig edel aus und packt bei entsprechender Hardware 5 GHz. Nicht ganz billig, aber sehr gut.


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal den EKL Alpenföhn K2, schaut richtig edel aus und packt bei entsprechender Hardware 5 GHz. Nicht ganz billig, aber sehr gut.


 ja sieht echt gut aus  wie warm/kalt wird den deine Cpu?

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Noctua Nh-D14? der soll ja so gut sein^^
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

da halte ich ebenfalls viel von


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Du solltest erst mal sagen, was du mit deinen Rechner machen möchtest.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du solltest erst mal sagen, was du mit deinen Rechner machen möchtest.


 
 du solltest mal topics lesen, bevor du rein postest ...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Falls du Seitenlüfter hast würde ich aufpassen. Denn mit 20cm Breite deines Gehäuses wird es eine knappe Sache denke ich. Vorher wäre eine Vermessung vom Board bis zur Seitenwand sicherlich hilfreich für dich, denn ein K2 bspw. ist mit 16cm, der Dark Rock Pro 2 sogar 16,6cm hoch. Letzteren besitze ich selbst und bin froh ihn gekauft zu haben. In meinem Corsair Obsidian 650D sieht er nicht nur scharf aus, er hält den 2500k@ 4GHz auch bei max. 49-51°C bei Spielen und Anwendungen bei der Stange. Die Montage ist außergewöhnlich, aber dennoch recht einfach. Sofern eine Aussparung im Mainboardtray vorhanden ist, muss man gar nichts weiter ausbauen.

Noctua ist eine Sache für sich. Erstklassige Verarbeitung, lange Garantie, top Support (neue Sockelmontagekits kostenlos) und ebenso gute Leistungen. Das Montagesystem ist bei denen auch absolut top. Wenn da nur diese grausige Farbe der Lüfter nicht wäre...


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



h.101 schrieb:


> Noctua ist eine Sache für sich. Erstklassige Verarbeitung, lange Garantie, top Support (neue Sockelmontagekits kostenlos) und ebenso gute Leistungen. Das Montagesystem ist bei denen auch absolut top. Wenn da nur diese grausige Farbe der Lüfter nicht wäre...


 Ja die farbe von denen ist jetzt nicht so der knüller

Also nehme ich mal in die engere Auswahl den:

Noctua Nh-D14

Alpenföhn k2

Be Quiet Dark rock pro 2

Thermalright Sb-e
____________________

Ich schau mal wieviel Platz das Gehäuse hat.


EDIT:

Also in das Gehäuse passen Cpu-Lüfter bis zur Hhöe 17.2cm das reicht^^


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Der Hinweis auf die Corsair-Serie ist interessant, da gerade vorher jemand den TR Silver Arrow SB-E Exxtreme ins Spiel gebracht hat.


Hier ein Vergleich zwischen der H100 und dem SB-E (Extreme)..... doch sehr überraschend...

Corsair H100 vs. Thermalright Silver SB-E und SB-E Extrem - YouTube

Beim der Auswahl ob nun Noctua DH-14 oder TR SB-E würde ich persönlich immer wieder zum SB-E greifen, WEIL die beiden Kühler
sich in den meisten Reviews nichts nehmen beim Ergebnis, ABER der Unterschied beim Preis ist doch sehr deutlich und der Sieger
aus den Vergleichen heisst für mich Thermalright SIlver Arrow SB-E. Wenn der PC nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen würde, wäre mir der 
Exxtreme noch lieber, da höhere Reserven.

Hier noch ein Vergleich zwischen DH-14 und dem Silver Arrow (alte Version) - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRv4zUCI7pg&feature=related

Hier dann noch ein Video zum "neuen" im Vergleich zum "alten" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSW50IR0qk

Gut der Test ist Sockel 2011, aber auf den "alten" Sockeln, nehmen die sich nicht viel


----------



## St0rmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

also Das Video hat ja schon genug gesagt
Das Der Cpu-Kühler leiser als die wakü ist und gleiche Ergebnisse macht hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Mit den Besseren Lüftern ist er zwar viel besser da muss ich mir aber wegen der Lautstärke ein bisschen Gedanken machen

Blos den Extreme finde ich nirgendswo zu kaufen


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2012)

Dann nimm den normalen TR SB-E, das E steht schon für Extreme 

Da gibt es keinen Unterschied, außer dass der Extreme Extreme im absoluten Grenzbereich, in den du eh nicht kommen wirst, mehr Reserven hat. Im Idle, wo du dich 90 Prozent der Zeit befindest, ist er einfach nur lauter.


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Dann nimm den normalen TR SB-E, das E steht schon für Extreme



Meine Vermutung geht eher dahin, dass SB-E für "Sandy-Bridge-Edition" steht...

Der Exxtreme ist aber, wie  Du schon sagst für den Grenzbereich bzw. das Overclocking bis zum Letzten gedacht.

Den Exxtreme bekommst Du ab Anfang Juli wieder - so steht es zumindest hier --> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fischer995 (23. Juni 2012)

Sanyassin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinweis auf die Corsair-Serie ist interessant, da gerade vorher jemand den TR Silver Arrow SB-E Exxtreme ins Spiel gebracht hat.
> 
> Hier ein Vergleich zwischen der H100 und dem SB-E (Extreme)..... doch sehr überraschend...
> 
> ...



Der sb-e ist leistungsstärker als der normale silver arrow also auch stärker als der Nocthua. Entscheid dich zwischen dem SB-e ,K2 und dark rock pro 2.


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Der sb-e ist leistungsstärker als der normale silver arrow also auch stärker als der Nocthua. Entscheid dich zwischen dem SB-e ,K2 und dark rock pro 2.



Dann bleibt nur der Silver Arrow SB-e über, denn in den meisten anderen Reviews, liegen der Noctua und der TR VOR dem K2 und dam Dark Rock Pro.

und hier dann noch Links dazu : XXL-Test: Aktuelle Twin-Tower-Kühler im Vergleich

Interessant könnte dann noch, wenn Du ein paar tage warten kannst, der frisch angekündigte Thermalright Archon SB-E sein.

Ist weniger voluminös - liegt in Deiner Preisspanne - nur leider gibt es noch keinen Test dazu online. 

Wäre auch daran interessiert zu sehen, wie der abschneidet.

Aus der Erfahrung und den Ergebnissen des "alten" Archons :

Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test

reiht sich als Single-Tower ganz oben mit ein . gerade in dem von Dir verwendeten TDP-Bereich aufwärts

leistet  im 7V und 12V Bereich wirklich erstaunliches :

Neuer Artikel: 9 Hochleistungskühler für den Sommer - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

hier noch einer  : Thermalright Archon CPU-Kühler im Test - Seite 5 | Review | Technic3D

und schlägt hier sogar (fast alles) :

Thermalright Archon CPU-Kühler im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D

Macht es nicht einfacher.. 

ABER Thermalright bietet Dir eine gute Auswahl zwischen Twin-Tower und Single-Tower... UND Du bekommst definitiv 
für den preis den Du bezahlst die bestmögliche Kühlung....zumindest aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> evtl auch eine kleine corsair wakü?


 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> guck mal die corsair hydro series:
> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/440/CPU+Kühler+Lüfter.search?rp=2
> 
> die sind kleine fertigsysteme


 
Bei Sockel 1155 macht eine Kompaktwasserkühlung überhaupt keinen Sinn. Diese ist nur aus optische Gründen zu empfehlen, und wer über 100 Euro nur für Optik ausgibt, kann sich auch eine echte Wasserkühlung gönnen.



St0rmy schrieb:


> Das Der Cpu-Kühler leiser als die wakü ist und gleiche Ergebnisse macht hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Das liegt auch daran, dass die Lüfter nicht einmal 3 Euro wert sind und die restlichen Komponenten (Radiator, Pumpe) im Gegensatz zu einer echten Wasserkühlung sehr sehr minderwertig sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

naja, "überhaupt kein sinn"  stimmt so nicht. aber natürlich macht sie auf nem größeren sockel mehr sinn  

aber für OC würde ich das schon empfehlen, besonders da man ja auch welche für 50€ bekommt. soviel kostet ein guter luftkühler auch ungefähr


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> naja, "überhaupt kein sinn"  stimmt so nicht. aber natürlich macht sie auf nem größeren sockel mehr sinn
> 
> aber für OC würde ich das schon empfehlen, besonders da man ja auch welche für 50€ bekommt. soviel kostet ein guter luftkühler auch ungefähr


 
So hart sollten meine Worte auch gar nicht klingen, Entschuldigung.

Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung die nur 50 Euro kostet kann nichts wunderwertes leisten. Ein guter Luftkühler ist immer besser als eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, ob Lautstärke -oder Leistungsmäßig. Zumindest bei Sockel 1155. Für OC empfehle ich eher die genannten Luftkühler Dark Rock 2 oder Silver Arrow.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

ja, das würde ich in dem preissegment auch machen.  

aber obwohl dark rock 2 und silver arrow gute teile sind,  würde ich mir ja aus prinzip den genesis von prolimatech holen   der sieht eifnach total krank aus, und mit 3 beleuchteten 140er lüftern ...  

aber auf meinem amd  reicht locker der grand kama cross   der ist auch schon halbwegs ausgefallen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> aber obwohl dark rock 2 und silver arrow gute teile sind,  würde ich mir ja aus prinzip den genesis von prolimatech holen   der sieht eifnach total krank aus, und mit 3 beleuchteten 140er lüftern ...


 
Der Genesis, besonders in der Black Edition, hat wirklich etwas außergewöhnliches. Außerdem ist er meiner Meinung nach der beste Luftkühler. 

+ Optik
+ Leistung
+ TowerTopblower

- Preis
- Größe


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2012)

Mich würde mal ein High-End Kühler Showdown zwischen dem Themalright Silver Arrow SB-E, dem EKL Alpenföhn K2, dem be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, dem Prolimatech Genesis, dem Phanteks PH-TC14PE, dem Noctua NH-D14 und der Corsair Hydro Series H100 interessieren. Lieber xTc, wenn du mitliest, fühl dich angesprochen


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Also wer für "total krankes Aussehen" mit DREI blinki-blinki-Lüftern Geld ausgibt um die gleiche Kühlleistung eines Silver Arrow  zu bekommen,
dem kann ich gratulieren, dass er zu, Einen zuviel Geld über hat und zum Anderen -aus meiner Sicht - an einer kleinen Geschmacksverirrung leidet .. ^^

und warum dann aus Prinzip ?? weil Dein Prinzip heisst "Krankes Design ist geil" ?? 

Das Prinzip hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Leistung  und schon gar nichts  mir Preis-Leistung zu tun.. 

Gerne bin ich offen für andere Ansichten, aber TOTAL KRANKES Aussehen  als Prinzip anzuerkennen und daraufhin eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, 
das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.. Zumal die aufgeführten Reviews ein ganz anderes Bild zeigen.. Schei** auf Optik mit 3 x 140 mm Lüftern, zumal 
dadurch der Preis der Gesamtkonstruktion sich noch weiter erhöht.

Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn DU Dein Prinzip mal erläuterst .....


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein High-End Kühler Showdown zwischen dem Themalright Silver Arrow SB-E, dem EKL Alpenföhn K2, dem be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, dem Prolimatech Genesis, dem Noctua NH-D14 und der Corsair Hydro Series H100 interessieren. Lieber xTc, wenn du mitliest, fühl dich angesprochen


 
Wäre wirklich schön wenn xTc daraus einen Test macht. Aber dann bitte mit Genesis.

Alle Kühler werden allerdings nah aneinander liegen. Auf die 0,5° kommt es aber, finde ich, nicht an. Ab da kann ruhig die Optik entscheiden.


----------



## Fischer995 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



> Wäre wirklich schön wenn xTc daraus einen Test macht. Aber dann bitte mit Genesis.
> 
> Alle Kühler werden allerdings nah aneinander liegen. Auf die 0,5° kommt  es aber, finde ich, nicht an. Ab da kann ruhig die Optik entscheiden.


Stimme ich voll und ganz zu . Jetzt muss ich aber nochma mein senf dazugeben und dir berichten das du mit Dem Silver Arrow Sb-E nichts falsch machen kannst. Habe ihn selber in meinem System ). Kannstes dir ja mal anschauen. Habe Bilder gemacht davon ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein High-End Kühler Showdown zwischen dem Themalright Silver Arrow SB-E, dem EKL Alpenföhn K2, dem be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, dem Prolimatech Genesis, dem Noctua NH-D14 und der Corsair Hydro Series H100 interessieren. Lieber xTc, wenn du mitliest, fühl dich angesprochen


 
Naja .. nimm einfach den Quervergleich .. :

PC-Cooling

hier sind schon viele der von Dir gewünschten Kandidaten aufgeführt.

Schau Dir dann bezüglich der H100 den schon oben aufgeführten Test an und was kommt dann ... ??

Thermalright begeistert mich seit dem IFX-14 und wenn es einen Kühler gibt der gute  Leistungen zu einem guten Preis bringt, 
dann kann auch ich mir vorstellen zu wechseln.

Mit dem Macho hat sich TR  im mittleren Preissegment die Preis-/Leistungskrone vom Mugen2 bzw. 3 geholt. - keine Frage

Im oberen Leistungsbereich bekommst Du auch keine besser Leistung für das gleiche Geld wie bei einem TR

Um das zu erkennen, reicht es aus , sich die aufgeführten Reviews und Videos anzuschauen oder selbst  die Erfahrung zu machen.

Aus "Prinzip" etwas anderes zu nehmen klingt oppurtun, aber es fehlt jegliche faktische Begründung, die für den TE sicherlich aussagekräftiger sind,
als ein "Prinzip"...


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich behaupte von mir seeeehr objektiv zu sein und nur auf die harten Fakten zu achten. Und die sehen den TR an der Preis/Leistungsspitze, die H100 gleichauf mit dem Phanteks an der Leistungsspitze, den Noctua an der Leistungs/Lautstärkespitze, und den Alpenföhn als den für mich persönlich besten Kompromiss aus günstigem Preis (ab 55 Euro), edlem Design (dunkles Finish, schwarz-weiße Lüfter), starker Leistung und dezenter Leutstärke.


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Sehr ausgewogener Kommentar.. Gefällt mir .. 

Aber den Silver Arrrow-SBE, bekommst Du für  weniger Geld als den K2 :

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at EU

Also fällt der aus den harten fakten raus .. *grins* .. sorry .. 

H100 - sagt das Video weiter vorne schon einiges auf...

Phanteks.. : oK, Leistungsspitze, aber mit deutlich überzogenem preis... 

Mein persönliches Fazit, basierend auf den Reviews und Fakten --> Thermalright Silver Arrow und wenn die ersten Tests draussen sind 
auch der Thermalright Archon SB-E (wobei dieser weider ein bisschen mehr kostet als der K2 -ABER nur Single Tower ist) !!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Sanyassin schrieb:


> Phanteks.. : oK, Leistungsspitze, aber mit deutlich überzogenem preis...


 
Der Preis ist wirklich sehr happig. Aber man muss auch bedenken, dass ein Lüfter bei dem Kühler schon 22 Euro kostet.

Wobei sich dieser durch Nebengeräusche nicht lohnt.


----------



## Sanyassin (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Genau.. deswegen haue ich dann 22.-€ in die Tonne und kaufe mr für weitere 10-15e bessere Lüfter ?

Das schraubt den Preis des Kühlers  noch weiter in die Höhe und macht ihn noch uninteressanter...

wobei es ja auch Leute gibt, die die  Lüfter bei Thermalright aufgrund der Farbkombi durch andere ersetzen .. *lach*


----------



## SirTomGer1988 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

ich finde man darf und sollte noch erwähnen

true spirit 140 , susanoo ,ansonsten wurde alles schon erwahnt


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Also laut dem xxl Test ist der Phanteks der beste aber:

An der  Leistung des Kühlers gibt es ebenso wenig zu rütteln, der Phanteks ist  der beste der fünf getesteten Twin-Tower und überzeugt auch im  Semi-Passiven-Einsatz. Einzig der Prolimatech Genesis macht ihm  ernsthaft den Platz als bester bisher von uns getesteter Luftkühler  etwas streitig.​
Das steht bei dem Fazit von dem Cpu-Lüfter. Ist der Genesis etwa von der Leistung her besser wie Phanteks, Thermalright etc?

Also der Phanteks sieht schon lecker aus mit den roten Lamellen und Lüftern aber er ist halt zu teuer...

Der Sb-e sieht vom Aussehen jetzt nicht so geil aus aber das Preis/Leistungs verhältnis ist Top.

Der K2 sieht auch schön aus, aber wenn der Sb-e besser als der K2 ist und dabei gleich viel oder sogar weniger kostet, muss ich überlegen ob Aussehen vor Leistung steht..

Der Noctua fliegt raus, hat laut Tests etc gleiche Leistung wie Sb-e ist aber teuerer und gut aaussehen tut er auch nicht^^

Könnte mir jetzt noch jemand was bezüglich dem Genesis sagen?


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



> Könnte mir jetzt noch jemand was bezüglich dem Genesis sagen?


Der Genesis is für silentfreaks ausgelegt und ist in niedrigem drehzahlbereich gut. Aber er ist nicht so stark wie der phanteks etc. Er is auf gleichem niveau wie der k2 ungefähr.
EDIT: Und wer großen wert auf aussehen legt wäre mit dem SB-e auch gut beraten. Dieser hat seine Heatpipes mit schönen kappen überdeckt und sie sehen nicht so derbe verkrüppelt aus wie beim Genesis.


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Der Genesis is für silentfreaks ausgelegt und ist in niedrigem drehzahlbereich gut. Aber er ist nicht so stark wie der phanteks etc. Er is auf gleichem niveau wie der k2 ungefähr.


 Du hast ja den Sb-e wie sind den deine Temps?

Also ist der Genesis schlechter wie der Sb-e? Wenn ja müsste ich mich dann zwischen dem Sb-e und dem Phanteks entscheiden...


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Die Leistung des Genesis hängt sehr stark von den verwendeten Lüftern und deren Qualität und Drehzahl ab.

Der Phanteks würde für mich schon alleine wegen seines sehr hohen Preises ausscheiden.


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



> Du hast ja den Sb-e wie sind den deine Temps?


Intel Core I7 2600K @ 4300mhz: idle je nach raumtemperatur 27-33°C , Last Je nach raumtemperatur 49-55 °C


> Also ist der Genesis schlechter wie der Sb-e? Wenn ja müsste ich mich dann zwischen dem Sb-e und dem Phanteks entscheiden...


Das bleibt dir volkommen überlassen. Willst du es leise und nicht oc rekorde brechen nimm den Genesis. Willst du das es volkommen zu deinem case passt: SB-E oder Phanteks(wobei phanteks derbe teuere und schlechte lüfter hat die nichtmal pwm haben)
Der K2 sieht halt extrem edel aus ^^. Musst du wissen .


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

hier gibt es den mit 2 guten Lüftern:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Red Vortex Edition"
ist auch noch bezahlbar 
ja der Genesis sieht geil aus aber es geht hauptsächlich noch um Leistung und Preis


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Die Leistung des Genesis hängt sehr stark von den verwendeten Lüftern und deren Qualität und Drehzahl ab.
> 
> Der Phanteks würde für mich schon alleine wegen seines sehr hohen Preises ausscheiden.


 
Obendrein ist der Phanteks laut Tests auch noch recht laut. Ich finde, wenn man nicht hardcoremäßig übertakten will und es auf 2-5°C nicht unbedingt ankommt, könnte man auch auf Design und Lautstärke ein Augenmerk richten.


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



> hier gibt es den mit 2 guten Lüftern:
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Red Vortex Edition"


Verlass dich lieber nicht auf die Kundenmeinungen die dort geschrieben sind. Wenn ich schon " Unter raumtemperatur " lese bekomm ich das kotzen von welchen die ihren kühler um alles in der welt hochstufen wollen xD.


----------



## SirTomGer1988 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

h 101 hat vollkommen recht


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Intel Core I7 2600K @ 4300mhz: idle je nach raumtemperatur 27-33°C , Last Je nach raumtemperatur 49-55 °C
> Der K2 sieht halt extrem edel aus ^^. Musst du wissen .



Also Kühl hält deiner schon
Weil ich wahrscheinlich auch das Mesh von dem Gehäuse absägen werde und es durch Glas ersetzen werde ist der K2/ Genesis keine schlechte wahl..

Ps: ich habe gehört das die Ivy Generation Preobleme mit den Temps hat wenn es um Oc geht.. wisst ihr da irgendetwas dazu und soll ich dann doch nicht eher den Sb-e nehmen, weil ich auch hoch übertakten will.


----------



## Braineater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

@h.101: Phanteks hat die Lüfter wie angekündigt etwas überarbeitet. Diese sind nun laufruhiger und so gut wie Nebengeräusch frei. Im ungeregelten Betrieb hört man die Lüfter, aber da hört man jeden Lüfter der mit 1200 Umdrehungen oder mehr dreht!

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen erst die aktuellen High End Kühler verglichen...kannst ja mal einen Blick reinwerfen 

[User-Review] Twin-Tower Kühler Roundup - featuring Noctua, Phanteks, BeQuiet und Thermalright

Fazit aus dem Review. Phanteks bietet die allerbester LEsitung, aber der Preis ist sehr hoch. Das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet der Silver Arrow SB-E und zudem arbeiten die Lüfter auf einem angenehmen Geräuschniveau. Im 7V Betrieb sind sie sehr leise! Noctua liegt leicht zurück und der Bequiet ist eigentlich auch recht gut, hat aber eine bescheidene Lüftermontage und die Lüfter fallen bei 7V sehr stark in der Drehzahl, daher lieber per PWM regeln


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> wobei phanteks derbe teuere und schlechte lüfter hat die nichtmal pwm haben


 
Das wurde überarbeitet, zudem gibt es nun einen Y-PWM Adapter frei Haus.



St0rmy schrieb:


> Ps: ich habe gehört das die Ivy Generation Preobleme mit den Temps hat wenn es um Oc geht.. wisst ihr da irgendetwas dazu und soll ich dann doch nicht eher den Sb-e nehmen, weil ich auch hoch übertakten will.



Das gilt erst ab 4,6GHz. Ich verstehe den Hype aus der Abwärme der Ivy-Prozessoren nicht. Ab 4,6GHz lohnt es sich sowieso nicht mehr, da Stromverbrauch zu Nutzen zu klein ist, als dass es sich lohnt noch weiter zu gehen. Ebenso gerät die Elektromigration in einen schlimmeren Bereich.


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

Ja auf die Bewertungen soll man sowieso nicht soviel Wert legen



Braineater schrieb:


> Fazit aus dem Review. Phanteks bietet die allerbester LEsitung, aber der Preis ist sehr hoch. Das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet der Silver Arrow SB-E und zudem arbeiten die Lüfter auf einem angenehmen Geräuschniveau. Im 7V Betrieb sind sie sehr leise! Noctua liegt leicht zurück und der Bequiet ist eigentlich auch recht gut, hat aber eine bescheidene Lüftermontage und die Lüfter fallen bei 7V sehr stark in der Drehzahl, daher lieber per PWM regeln



Schade das Genesis und K2 nicht im Test dabei ware aber Geil das du dir soviel Mühe machst 
Vom Aussehen finde ich den Genesis am besten und den K2 gut, der Sb-e iist wegen den Lüftern nicht so..
Von der Leistung und dem Preis finde ich den Sb.e am besten, laut euch ist der Genesis von der Leistung her genauso gut wie der K2.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



St0rmy schrieb:


> laut euch ist der Genesis von der Leistung her genauso gut wie der K2.


 
Das kann man nicht direkt sagen, da der Genesis mit separaten Lüftern bestückt wird. Dadurch wird die Leistung des Genesis erst abhängig.

Aber du musst auch bedenken, dass der Genesis noch extra das Mainboard kühler hält.


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Ja das habe ich schon gehört das er Ram usw. auch schön kühl hält. Ja 4,6 wäre dann wohl das Maximum was ich dem 3570k zutrauen würde.


----------



## Braineater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



St0rmy schrieb:


> Schade das Genesis und K2 nicht im Test dabei ware aber Geil das du dir soviel Mühe machst
> Vom Aussehen finde ich den Genesis am besten und den K2 gut, der Sb-e iist wegen den Lüftern nicht so..
> Von der Leistung und dem Preis finde ich den Sb.e am besten, laut euch ist der Genesis von der Leistung her genauso gut wie der K2.


 
Ja ich hätte auch gerne noch mehr Kühler in den Test aufgenommen, aber Prolimatech sowie Alpenföhn haben sich nicht mit Samples gemeldet 
Der Dark Rock Pro 2 wäre vll noch eine gute Alternative für dich. Die SilenWingslüfter sind auf jedenfall schön leise


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Ich bin selbst unentschlossen, ob der Phanteks oder Genesis schöner ist.

Der Phanteks hat m.M.n. unschöne Pipes, da 8mm zu dick sind. 6x6mm wären schöner.

Dafür hat der Phanteks keine abgebissenen Pipeenden und in schwarz schaut er sehr elegant aus. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Phanteks noch weiter an seinen Produkten feilt. Dafür, dass die Kühlerschmiede so neu ist, macht sie leistungsstarke Produkte. Und vor allem schöne.


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



Braineater schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock Pro 2 wäre vll noch eine gute Alternative für dich. Die SilenWingslüfter sind auf jedenfall schön leise


wie vorher schon genannt geht bei mir Leistung(und ein bisschen Aussehen) vor Lautstärke

Also wenn es nur um AUssehen geht würde ich den Genesis mit roten led Lüftern holen 
VOn der Leistung her wie gesagt den Sb-e

Ja wäre der phanteks nicht so teuer würd ich ihn mir holen....


----------



## dorndi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*



St0rmy schrieb:


> Ja auf die Bewertungen soll man sowieso nicht soviel Wert legen
> 
> 
> Schade das Genesis und K2 nicht im Test dabei ware aber Geil das du dir soviel Mühe machst
> ...


 
Hier sind so ziemlich alle High-End Kühler in den Charts:
Test: Thermalright Archon SB-E - hardwaremax.net

mfg dorndi


----------



## opustr (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Da kannst du auch ein bisschen rumschauen
[User-Review] Twin-Tower Kühler Roundup - featuring Noctua, Phanteks, BeQuiet und Thermalright
Ich hätte Termalright Silver Arrow genommen.


----------



## St0rmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

Hmm laut den Tets ist wie von gedacht der Phanteks der leistungsstärkste..
Aber der Genesis ist auch gut dabei.


----------



## Veichtel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Cpu-Kühler für 3570K*

naaaah WEG mit den Corsair Liquid kühlungen sind alle fürn ar****  die haben keine lange lebensdauer bzw die pumpe nur schrott ! und habe gehört das bei allen bzw beid en meisten die pumpe lauter ist als ne Luftkühlung o_0   ich habe ein 3570k und Silver Arrow sb-e


----------

